# cnc router help



## bzam (Jul 13, 2008)

When cutting 1" thick MDF using .25 end mill router bit (3 passes), on the edge
of the cut it shows each step of the cut. 
CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHY IS THIS HAPPENING. 
I have tried both conventional and climb cuts and no change?

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The answer is straight forward. You are out of position. The cause could be one of several different things so lets start with the simple ones first. Your MDF is moving? Doesn't seem likely if the "steps" are of a uniform size. Build up in the screws? Anything that physically limits the travel could effect position. Loose servo motor? Vibration could of loosened the motor causing it to drift slightly. Does this occur with different materials or just MDF?


----------

